# Besoin de plus de posts

## fmalabre

Ce forum a beaucoup moins de threads et messages que les autres forums etrangers.

Changons ca!

----------

## progster

doesn't that mean that the french have less problems with gentoo? I'd say that's a good thing  :Wink: 

(my french is pretty bad)

~Progster

----------

## fmalabre

 *progster wrote:*   

> doesn't that mean that the french have less problems with gentoo?

 

Non, je pense que les utilisateurs de langues francaise sont plus tournes vers d'autres distribs telles que Mandrake. Celles-ci gerent parfaitement les multi-langues depuis longtemps.

La difference entre le forum allemand et le forum francais est etonnante.

----------

## TGL

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> La difference entre le forum allemand et le forum francais est etonnante.

 

Ces allemands sont des sbires de Suse qui ne posent des questions que pour faire croire que Gentoo est compliquée...

Plus sérieusement, je vois pas trop le problème, mais j'en vois qlqs explications:

 - les forums anglais sont + parcourus et + ciblés -> les gens postent dans les forums anglais quand ils ont qlqs rudiments. Franchement, c'était mon argument contre ce forum qd on en a parlé sur gentoofr, et je le maintiens. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de parcourir ce forum régulièrement, mais bon...

 - les problèmes spécifiquement français sont rares, et trouvent plutôt leur solution dans des docs généralistes, french howto, etc.

 - les gens utilisent #gentoofr sur irc ? Possible, je sais pas, jamais été voir si y avait du monde.

 - il y aurait peu d'utilisateurs français ? Là, ce serait un vrai problème. Je me demande comment mesurer ça... (j'ai regardé sur distrowatch.com, mais pas de stats par pays)

Et l'explication de progster n'est pas bête non plus.

----------

## rafailowski

c'est pas faux ce que dit fmalabre... je ne sais pas si il y a beaucoup d'utilisateurs gentoo... ou peut etre que les Francais sont si bons qu'ils  n'ont aucun probleme... LOL... mouais... plus serieusement je me demande si la france est frileuse avec Linux en général... possible que la communauté francophone soit peu répandue comparée à d'autres pays... Quand je vois que ma formation d'administrateur réseau nous fait bosser exclusivement sur un environnement NT4, Win2k et XP.... Connaissent pas Linux Unix BSD.... si toutes les formations sont du même acabit que mon école ( :Twisted Evil:  le CESI  :Twisted Evil:  ) ... ca va pas nous aider...   :Sad:  Bon c'est un peu hors sujet mais fallait que je le dise...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Bouiaw

Non, dans les écoles, Linux est quand même très largement répendu. En tout cas, que ce soit à IUT de Grenoble ou à l'INSA de Lyon où je suis actuellement, c'est Linux rulezzz !!!

----------

## sergio

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> Ce forum a beaucoup moins de threads et messages que les autres forums etrangers.
> 
> Changons ca!

 

Faut dire que les forums anglais regorgent déjà de pas mal d'articles d'autre part depuis que j'ai installé mes Gentoo 1.2 on peut dire que je n'ai pas rencontré beaucoup de gros problèmes...

L'ensemble est assez stable et s'est plus pour renforcer le lien avec la communauté française que je poste de temps en temps des messages... ou lorsque que j'ai du mal à interpréter le charabia des messages en anglais (c'est quelque fois confus !!!) dont je ne possède pas toute la maitrise que je souhaiterais...

Mais c'est bien, il faut continuer d'alimenter ce forums !!! Je pense aussi à nos cousin francophones à travers le monde (canada, belgique, etc...)

c'est bien d'avoir un espace de dialogue dans notre langue préférée !!!

 :Razz: 

----------

## crevette

Peux t'etre par que nous sommes moins nombreux, Les gens sont beaucoup mons alternatifs peut etre, plus windows..

de toute facon le nombre de post ne comptent pas, c'est la qualité qui compte.

----------

## sergio

 *crevette wrote:*   

> Peux t'etre par que nous sommes moins nombreux, Les gens sont beaucoup mons alternatifs peut etre, plus windows..
> 
> de toute facon le nombre de post ne comptent pas, c'est la qualité qui compte.

 

C'est vrai que Windows occupe encore une place importante par exemple dans mon entreprise 99% des stations de travail et disont 80% des serveurs mais ça commence à bouger un peu rapport à la politique de licenses de Billou (les couts sont de plus en plus sans rapport avec le service rendu par la suite)... Mais sur les 20% de serveurs sans Windows il faut compter des HP-UX, un AIX, des AS/400, et seulement 3 Linux dont un seul Gentoo... Pareil pour les stations de travail avec "seulement" trois Gentoo installées sur 5 linux... 

Même si Linux perce petit à petit en France, Gentoo ne représente qu'une partie du parc installée et on se sait pas combien au juste... Ce serait intéressant de savoir combien nous sommes dans la communauté d'ailleurs... On propose un sondage sur LinuxFr ou autre ?

Sur la qualité maintenant je suis plutôt d'accord : on trouve des forums bourrés à craquer de posts qui ne veulent rien dire... Alors que souvent une seule réponse claire en deux lignes peut débloquer une situation complexe... Donc il faut essayé d'être clair et complet dans ses posts aussi bien pour exposer un problème que pour apporter une réponse...

----------

## px

il faut aussi que les personnes qui ont des problèmes soummetent leurs fichiers de config si il y en a, généralement sans savoir comment la personne a configuré, les réponses peuvent être très variées.

----------

## meyerm

 *sergio wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que Windows occupe encore une place importante par exemple dans mon entreprise 99% des stations de travail et disont 80% des serveurs

 

Est-ce-que c'est la situation seulement dans ton entreprise ou aussi dans la France en general? (on a 0 windows-serveur et 5% stations de travail sous Linux dans mon entreprise.  :Smile:  - *indique* *indique*  :Wink: )

(En Allemange il-y-a encore beaucoup des serveurs sur Unix (mais trop beaucoup sur Windows naturellement  :Rolling Eyes: ). Et plus en plus, les petite serveurs avec Windows sont replacer avec Linux dans beaucoup des entreprises. Le Bundestag est en train de replacer toute leurs serverus avec Linux.  :Smile: 

Je suis tres sur, que c'est (ou vas etre) le meme en France et dans toute la UE (union europeene?)  :Very Happy:  - Que pense-tu?)

----------

## meyerm

Je pense que je doit m'excuser pour mon francais. Je vait faire une course le semestre prochain. Mais j'aime ecrire et lire ici, parce-que j'espere d'apprende quel-que-chose.

Alors: Excusez moi svp et corrigez...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sergio

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Est-ce-que c'est la situation seulement dans ton entreprise ou aussi dans la France en general? (on a 0 windows-serveur et 5% stations de travail sous Linux dans mon entreprise.  - *indique* *indique* )
> 
> 

 

C'est par manque de temps que je ne peut me reférer qu'a la situation au sein de ma boite... Les esprits sont frileux et durs à changer mais ça bouge doucement je ne desépère pas de remplacer de quelques stations de travail d'ici le début de l'année prochaine pourquoi pas avec Gentoo Linux 1.4 d'ailleurs...

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et plus en plus, les petite serveurs avec Windows sont replacer avec Linux
> 
> 

 

Pour les petits serveurs s'est de plus en plus vrai d'ailleurs je vais remplacer le prochain bientôt (sous Windows 2000) avec Gentoo Linux mais sur la pluplart des serveurs tournes souvent des progiciels qui ne fonctionnent que sous Windows et les concepteurs de ces progiciels ne sont pas prêts à faire l'effort de porter leurs solutions sous Linux.

Et je te pardonne pour ton français : certains de mes concitoyens n'écrivent pas mieux...

----------

## fmalabre

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> (En Allemange il-y-a encore beaucoup des serveurs sur Unix (mais trop beaucoup sur Windows naturellement ). Et plus en plus, les petite serveurs avec Windows sont replacer avec Linux dans beaucoup des entreprises. Le Bundestag est en train de replacer toute leurs serverus avec Linux. 
> 
> Je suis tres sur, que c'est (ou vas etre) le meme en France et dans toute la UE (union europeene?)  - Que pense-tu?)

 

Le gouvernament allemand finance des projets sous KDE, par exemple le projet Krougware (dis moi si je me trompe).

Je pense que le but est de se desangager d'une seule societe, ce qui est un grand risque si jamais ils decidait de changer les prix ou quelque chose comme ca.

En France, les gens etaient tres frilleux dans la boite ou j'ai bosse pour mettre des serveurs sous linux. Peut-etre il y avait un serveur interne avec apache, mais pas plus (compare a plus de 150 serveur Solaris).

Ici a Chicago, ils sont assez frileux aussi, mais j'espere avoir les 2 premiers serveurs Linux bientot, en test, mais j'espere que ce n'est qu'un debut...

----------

## dioxmat

hola, je pars 3 jours des forums francais et voila que je reviens avec plein de message... bon je crois que le courant passe maintenant :)

----------

## fmalabre

Ben, c'est pas mal car maintenant on est juste derriere les allemands et les espagnols.

Trop fort ces Gentoo francais!

----------

## Kinou-

 :Laughing:  on va les avoir  :Razz: 

----------

